# October 2016



## ajarvis

Anyone out there due in October? I'm due October 1st! 2 previous losses in the last year. So very tentative, scared, and excited!!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I just got a BFP today and I'm due around Oct 12!

I had a loss last year so I'm also a bit nervous about this one. It doesn't seem real yet!

Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks! Congrats to you too!!


----------



## alikat27

Got a pregnancy test on Tuesday. After three days of successively darker tests, I'm cautiously optimistic. Ours is an IVF baby, and I can't shake the feelings of anxiety. Had two positive prego tests before this one and never had HCG over 150. First beta with this pregnancy is tomorrow. So scary! EDD is October 13 :)


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations ladies. I'll join for now - I'm not 100% convinced whether this one will work out as I've had really bad cramping and some bleeding. I'm going in for bloods next week. 

I had two losses last year - one at five weeks and one at nine (found out at twelve week scan). I'm really scared now of losing again


----------



## ajarvis

alikat good luck at your appointment!! 

Fingers crossed for you cbeary! I had to consecutive losses as well. Same timing. Definitely anxious. But I have a good feeling in my heart about this one that wasn't there last time. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LouOscar01

I'm due 19th October. Only 12dpo today but got bfp yesterday. 

Had a loss in October at 10 weeks so I'm terrified of every tweak or feeling I get in my uterus area!! COmpletely paranoid about bleeding but so far it's just been heavy CM!! 

Congrats everyone!


----------



## krulci

Hey ladies! I'd love to join! Tentatively due Oct 5th. I'm 5+5, today, without a whole lot of overwhelming/consistent symptoms, so we shall see. How are the rest of you feeling? &#128522;


----------



## Elz

Mind if I join you ladies?! I had my first ever BFP 5 days ago and am due October 14th with our ICSI miracle! I've had mild, intermittent cramps and quite tender breasts, which I blamed the extra progesterone for to start!! Hoping this is a sticky bean x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm due around October 22nd although will need to wait for scan to get exact dates. I had a chemical and a twin blighted ovum m/c before my son was born so am super cautious! I also have infertility issues. 

This pregnancy is a result of 25mg clomid. I had a good beta result yesterday (376) so I have been given an ultrasound appointment in two weeks to look for a heartbeat!


----------



## ajarvis

Exciting ladies :) Congrats!

There are days and times I feel like my symptoms are gone and it's terrifying. 3 more weeks for my first midwife appt. can't come fast enough! Really hoping to hear the heartbeat. Then hopefully ultrasound 1-2 weeks after. 

Also though DTD last night for first time since BFP and NO bleeding :) That was what happened with the last two it was after sex that the spotting occurred. So we've avoided sex so far. 

Oh the worries eh ladies?


----------



## bcos21

Hi guys! Had a d&c on Dec 3Rd for a mmc @8weeks, just got bfp on valentine's, honestly not sure of due date yet. I'm going to call the Dr's to schedule an appt at the end of the week. I just want a few more tests under my belt first lol. Now I'm nervously watching the tests hoping they get darker.


----------



## mrsmax

LouOscar01 said:


> I'm due 19th October. Only 12dpo today but got bfp yesterday.
> 
> Had a loss in October at 10 weeks so I'm terrified of every tweak or feeling I get in my uterus area!! COmpletely paranoid about bleeding but so far it's just been heavy CM!!
> 
> Congrats everyone!

 yay. Congrats LouOscar so pleased to see you got your rainbow bfp too xx


----------



## mummof1

I'll join in here ! EDD is October 24th for now !
I'm trying very hard not to be worried but obviously the feeling comes at times, I'm so happy right now so I get scared it will all be taken away from me like the last time!


----------



## c beary83

mummof1 said:


> I'll join in here ! EDD is October 24th for now !
> I'm trying very hard not to be worried but obviously the feeling comes at times, I'm so happy right now so I get scared it will all be taken away from me like the last time!

So pleased to see you here! I remember we got our bfp around the same time last time. Hope we both have our rainbow babies :flower:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Think this is another blighted ovum or chemical. Test was same color or maybe even slightly lighter than 3 days ago..


----------



## c beary83

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.S.

Hello ladies 

Tentatively joining you. I got my bfp today. Can't quite believe it as I only miscarried on thr 25th Jan at 7.5 weeks and haven't had AF yet...Plus me and hubby only DTD once on the 4th Feb. It took us 2 years to conceive our second baby! Now it's seems like I'm super fertile! Shocked is an understatement. Terrified my body won't be ready for it so soon. Not sure how dating works after miscarriage without af first but going by conception date I'll be due around 27th October and I'm about 4 weeks today (which feels very stange as I miscarried 3.5 weeks ago) xx


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats to the new ladies :) so glad there's a few of us that can be scared together!

Ella Hopeful test lines aren't indicative of anything! Have you seen a dr yet?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Beta results were good today - too high, even - they were 7500. Had an early ultrasound but could only see an 8mm sac with yolk, no fetal pole. Just praying there will be a baby and heartbeat this time next week... so scared!


----------



## ajarvis

Awesome news Ella!! That's completely normal at 5 weeks :) Hope you get to see some awesome progress next week :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Hello ladies! 
Thought I would come and join this thread too! 
Congratulations to all of you <3.


----------



## ajarvis

Welcome and congrats :)

Anyone elses pants getting too tight?


----------



## Kiwiberry

Mine - I feel like I am further along than I actually am. I can't wear my regular jeans anymore.


----------



## c beary83

Yeah. Mine are. I couldn't do the button up today and had to use an elastic band to keep them together :haha: lucky I had a long top on


----------



## Kiwiberry

I know what thats like! Wearing pajama pants all week :haha:. 

I swear I look like I did when i was 10+ weeks pregnant. I can compare really well too because I lost all of the weight I gained during my last pregnancy. Going to have to do that again this time.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Scan today!!! SO nervous - hardly slept and woke up feeling really sick - not pregnancy type sick, nervous type sick. I just don't feel like there is life inside me though. Is that a weird thing to say?

I guess we'll find out...


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

There was a heartbeat! My feelings meant nothing after all... phew...


----------



## Kiwiberry

Glad the scan went well Ella! :hugs: 

I think we all feel that way. I can't get the thought out of my head that something happened to my baby and I don't know it yet. Only 8 more days until my scan! 

Did you get any scan pictures? :happydance:


----------



## c beary83

I've got my scan tomorrow. I feel so sick thinking about it.


----------



## ajarvis

I so so so love hearing good scan news :) Awesome to hear Ella. Can't wait for yours cbeary. I have 11 days til my midwife appt Hoping that's my good news day to hear a HB!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

c beary83 said:


> I've got my scan tomorrow. I feel so sick thinking about it.

Good luck at the scan! I am so jealous! :happydance: 

7 more days till scan day for me!! :wohoo:


----------



## c beary83

I had my scan and everything looked perfect! Can't believe it's really happening!!! 

I had a bright red bleed after the scan and still bleeding a bit now. I'm hoping it's just because the scan was internal :shrug:


----------



## Kiwiberry

c beary83 said:


> I had my scan and everything looked perfect! Can't believe it's really happening!!!
> 
> I had a bright red bleed after the scan and still bleeding a bit now. I'm hoping it's just because the scan was internal :shrug:

Yeah it was most likely from the scan! They really move that thing around. 

So glad the scan went well!!! I bet you feel a lot better now huh? :)


----------



## c beary83

Thanks kiwiberry. Yeah I feel so relieved. The lady told me there was a 90% chance of having a successful pregnancy after seeing the heartbeat. 

That's what she said last time after the 8.5 week scan but I'm hoping we're not going to be that unlucky again :dust:


----------



## Autumn leaves

All these positive scans are making me feel better ladies! I'm in UK and had first doctors appointment today, they said they can offer me an early scan ekk so should be in about 2 weeks time. Got the date for my first midwife app and that was that :)

Feeling pretty rubbish so that's a promising sign!!!


----------



## CVR1986

Autumn leaves said:


> All these positive scans are making me feel better ladies! I'm in UK and had first doctors appointment today, they said they can offer me an early scan ekk so should be in about 2 weeks time. Got the date for my first midwife app and that was that :)
> 
> Feeling pretty rubbish so that's a promising sign!!!

My hospital is rubbish and wont fo early scans. Cheapest private near here is £99! Decided I will pay it though as cannot wait until the nhs one! They have a habit of leaving it until 14 weeks!

Im due around 16th October


----------



## Autumn leaves

I was super surprised they did! I saw a different doctor who was a lot more sympathetic not sure if that made any difference at all. She said a letter would follow shortly so hopefully.

Around here cheapest scan is £75, £99 is a lot!


----------



## tcinks

Hi ladies, mind if I join? Officially due in November, but it's very likely I'll end up going early. I've had two later losses in the past year and a half...hoping this is the one we get to keep. :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

tcinks said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? Officially due in November, but it's very likely I'll end up going early. I've had two later losses in the past year and a half...hoping this is the one we get to keep. :)

Congratulations and welcome to the group! 

How are you ladies doing? 

I had some bleeding yesterday so I went to the ER. It was a noticeable amount, I was really scared I was starting to have a mc. They did a pelvic exam and my cervix was closed. Also an ultrasound, the babys hb was 149 and everything looked great! It was most likely all the running and moving around I did yesterday cleaning. I guess I should be more careful.

I have my official scan tomorrow!!! :D 
It's a dating scan.


----------



## tcinks

Kiwiberry, that's so scary! Glad everything is okay though. :)


----------



## c beary83

Hey that's great news kiwiberry!

:hi: tcinks!


----------



## ajarvis

cbeary and kiwi awesome news on the scans :) So wonderful!

I have first appt finally in 4 days! Thursday can't come fast enough :)

But nausea these last two days has been brutal. Plus a headache hiding behind my eyes. Not full blown yet but annoying. Realized this morning that I'm 25% through this pregnancy! Wild.


----------



## Autumn leaves

Glad everyone was great kiwi!! Welcome Tcinks &#55357;&#56842; 

I've had bad pregnancy symptoms past week, today I feel 100% normal bar sore boobs hoping that doesn't mean anything! Still waiting for letter with scan date but they said it'll be at most two weeks away.

How is everyone else!?


----------



## c beary83

I'm getting really nervous as I'm coming up to the time I lost baby last time. I had a bit more spotting yesterday too which frightened me. Still feeling sick and tired so hoping that's a good sign.

I've bought an angel sounds Doppler so I'll be trying it out once it arrives.

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow ajarvis.


----------



## ajarvis

thanks cbeary! I'm one week past where I had spotting with my MMC and no negative stuff yet. So just hoping for the best tomorrow. Although i'm not going to get much done at work. The nice thing is things will go kinda quick the next couple weeks. Because before the end of March I'll have an ultrasound too after waiting so long for the 1st appointment. then after that it won't be long before baby kicks :) :) Super excited for that!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Autumn leaves said:


> Glad everyone was great kiwi!! Welcome Tcinks &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I've had bad pregnancy symptoms past week, today I feel 100% normal bar sore boobs hoping that doesn't mean anything! Still waiting for letter with scan date but they said it'll be at most two weeks away.
> 
> How is everyone else!?

:hugs: so sorry the letter is taking forever. I know it probably won't make you feel any better, but I have hardly any symptoms either. 



c beary83 said:


> I'm getting really nervous as I'm coming up to the time I lost baby last time. I had a bit more spotting yesterday too which frightened me. Still feeling sick and tired so hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> I've bought an angel sounds Doppler so I'll be trying it out once it arrives.
> 
> Good luck for your appointment tomorrow ajarvis.

I was so thinking about getting a doppler, is that a good brand? The one I heard a lot of mom's use will take too long to ship to me. Sorry you had some more spotting, I had some yesterday too it was brown though. 



ajarvis said:


> thanks cbeary! I'm one week past where I had spotting with my MMC and no negative stuff yet. So just hoping for the best tomorrow. Although i'm not going to get much done at work. The nice thing is things will go kinda quick the next couple weeks. Because before the end of March I'll have an ultrasound too after waiting so long for the 1st appointment. then after that it won't be long before baby kicks :) :) Super excited for that!!

Good luck at your scan!!! :wohoo: I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## Autumn leaves

Ajarvis...excited to hear news from your scan tomorrow! :)

I found out today my scan is next Friday, I'll be 7+6! So nervous, don't think I'll be able to look at that screen!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Autumn leaves said:


> Ajarvis...excited to hear news from your scan tomorrow! :)
> 
> I found out today my scan is next Friday, I'll be 7+6! So nervous, don't think I'll be able to look at that screen!

Only a week away how exciting!!! I was the same way with my scan, I held my breath wondering if everything was ok.


----------



## ajarvis

I think I misled. Today was first appt with midwife and she's booking me a scan. She did try for a hb with the doppler but couldn't find it. Which is apparently normal this far along. So I will find out US appt. tomorrow. But so far still no cramping or spotting etc. 

Autumn good look at your scan next week! Hopefully time flies.


----------



## c beary83

Good luck for your scan ajarvis! I'm sure it will be perfect. 

I'm an olive today :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck today at your scan Ajarvis! :happydance:


----------



## ajarvis

Monday at 3 for scan. Moment of truth! Half excited. Half terrified lol. Been feeling better the last 2 or 3 days. Which is nice, but concerning lol. I can deal with nausea and tiredness for a few months for a healthy baby ;)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Happy 11 weeks Ajarvis :).


----------



## bubbles82

Hi ladies,

Cautiously joining the thread, I'm 7+6 with #2, with three previous losses. I had a scan at 6+2 which left me convinced things would end badly again this time when they couldn't find a fetal pole or heartbeat, but I've just been for my rescan today and there was a clear baby with heartbeat, so relieved but don't feel out of the woods just yet as my mmc in November was around 9 weeks. It's going to feel such a long wait now until my 12 week scan! My EDD is around 25th-27th October.

Hope you're all doing ok x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Welcome bubbles! 
:hugs: I am glad everything worked out so far and you were able to hear a hb.
Congratulations as well!


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Kiwi! 

Welcome bubbles :) Congrats and yay on hearing the HB!

I had my 11 week scan today. First time getting validation that baby is there and ok. HB of 171. He/she was kicking all over and waving around. So much excitement. Next week is nuchal scan so I get another one in 8 days.


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks girls.

That's great news ajarvis, such a relief to see things are ok in there!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Arghh I lost my symptoms last week, they never even got strong and then just faded away. Now I have a streaming cold and cough and fever but no pregnancy symptoms.

Doctor's appointment on Thursday. I think he'll do a quick scan. If this is bad news I don't know how I'm going to manage. I am hosting a friend's party next week with lots of people coming...


----------



## c beary83

Hope it goes ok ella.


----------



## ajarvis

Hope you get good news Ella! I kept feeling symptoms were gone. Then a few days later they'd be back. Then I'd feel good etc. Now the only thing coming and going is nausea. Horrible one day nothing the next.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck at the appointment on Thursday Ella!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Everything was great! Saw my jumping gummy bear :)

Guess I'm just super lucky this time.


----------



## Autumn leaves

Great news Ella congrats !! My symptoms are the same, mon and tues were horrendous with sickness and tiredness, yesterday I was just super emotional. It all comes in waves! Our scan is on Saturday Ek. I still can't think there will be a real baby in there after my last us showed a big black empty space!! We shall see!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wonderful news Ella! So happy everything went well for you.


----------



## Cbonk34

I'm 34 and my husband and I have been trying for a baby for about 12 years. We have chosen to have minimal fertility intervention, and the doctors have found no reason why we should have any fertility issues. I have had two chemical pregnancies and one blighted ovum miscarriage of twins. We knew very early on that the BO was probably going to be a loss, but the miscarriage didn't actually happen until 11.5 weeks. I had a d & c due to heavy hemorraging. That was six years ago. It's been tough. All my younger brothers have married since then and 2 now have kids. Strange to think I could have a 12 year old if our baby had happened right away, or two six year olds if the twins had happened. Anyway... I was shocked last month to get an early positive (4+2). I had some pink spotting and quite a lot of pain on my left side, so they had me in for a viability scan at 6+3. I was so nervous, but there was the sac, yolk...and a little baby! They measured the hb at 100, and said everything was lining up with my dates. I had about a week of brown spotting about a week ago, and I'm still having significant cramping, so I don't feel really confident yet. My next appointment is next week. I can't shake the feeling that this will be a "miss," and have been having a lot of trouble getting "into" this. It probably doesn't help that I've been so sick since about 6+4 days. That's not so comforting to me since with my last pregnancy I was throwing up right up until the d&c.


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Ella! Fantastic news!!

Welcome cbonk!! Wishing you a wonderfully positive appointment next week :) Hearing the HB is a good first step!


----------



## Autumn leaves

Welcome cbonk!!!! My scan was like a dream today, all ok and saw a flickering heartbeat...it was incredible &#55357;&#56842; here is the blob...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## c beary83

That's great news!


----------



## Autumn leaves

Well I had a very worrying few days, bleeding on and off brown and bright red, when to A and E where they referred me for. Scan this am. Everything is ok with baby luckily I just have a small subchrionic haematoma, seems to have gone back to brown for now. Here's baby at 8weeks 4 days.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bubbles82

Glad things are going well ladies!

I ended up having another scan at EPU today after another bleed this week, they can't seem to see any sign of where it's coming from but all seems well still. So worrying, I didn't have anything like this with my DD and bleeding has always been a bad sign before.


----------



## ajarvis

Autumn glad you got good news! I can't see your pic, but it's awesome to get one :)

Bubbles I had the same thing with my oldest. I bled every month. Got to be annoying by the end ha.


----------



## Cbonk34

So, since we knew my last pregnancy was a BO miscarriage almost from the beginning, I didn't go through all the normal first appointments. My appointment yesterday was just that - I didn't even see a nurse, just answered medical questions with a medical intake person. Hoping for an u/s or at least a Doppler at my next appointment in one week. I am also hoping they will do some blood work. I'm concerned about anemia (something I've struggled with in the past) and my positive ANA. Still cramping, but no more spotting, and very, very sick. They started me on B6 and Unisom, but it's only taking the edge off!


----------



## Cbonk34

I keep meaning to say congratulations to everyone else and yay for good appointments (and then I forget)!


----------



## ajarvis

Glad your spotting stopped cbonk! When are you due?


----------



## Cbonk34

Glad everyone is hanging in there and having good news! My due date is 10-22, and PA said today that everything seems on track. No u/s (maybe not until May?), but heard heart beat again @ 172! That was a relief! I'm still feeling kinda weird about it all... But at least the worry has subsided for a little bit. Next appt is late April. I'll see a high risk doctor for a detailed u/s and assessment in May. Some of these appts may be upended if I get bad results in my anemia testing or my ANA test results are bad. Since I have had a low-titer positive ANA in the past, they'll keep an eye on that for potential complications, specifically related to potential lupus (undiagnosed at the moment), so here's hoping for an uneventful month!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Cbonk34, glad you had a good appointment! :)

Bubbles, I know bleeding is so worrying. I knew someone who bled every month with her first pregnancy, it was so much like a regular period that she did not even know she was pregnant until 7 months. She was really tall and barely showed, so she did not think she was pregnant at all. Glad you had a good scan hun!! Keep your head up :hugs:. 

My next appointment is on April 13th, not sure if it's going to be doppler or ultrasound.


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks kiwi. I know bleeding can be normal for some, but doesn't make you worry any less after previous losses and a previous healthy pregnancy with no bleeding. I've not had anymore so far so hoping that's the last of it now.


----------



## Kiwiberry

That's so great that you have not had any more bleeding! I would take that as a really good sign!!


----------



## CVR1986

Had my dating scan yesterday. Finally feel like I can accept Im pregnant now. I know there is a very slim chance things could still go wrong, 12 weeks isn't a miracle safety point but we know, chances now are very good. They brought my dates forward a bit so I am due 13th October rather than 18th.


----------



## ajarvis

Glad you haven't had any more bleeding bubbles!! Good sign!

CVR 12 weeks isn't a magic safe free zone - I don't think technically there is one, but it's pretty darn close! 

I'm officially 2nd tri by ALL calendars lol. 14 weeks 3 days. Feeling better sickness wise by ALOT. Still a bit tired and what not but hoping to get back to the gym. Trying for a class tonight if the kiddies cooperate! Midwife appt this thursday! DF is coming with to hopefully hear the HB.


----------



## CVR1986

ajarvis said:


> Glad you haven't had any more bleeding bubbles!! Good sign!
> 
> CVR 12 weeks isn't a magic safe free zone - I don't think technically there is one, but it's pretty darn close!
> 
> I'm officially 2nd tri by ALL calendars lol. 14 weeks 3 days. Feeling better sickness wise by ALOT. Still a bit tired and what not but hoping to get back to the gym. Trying for a class tonight if the kiddies cooperate! Midwife appt this thursday! DF is coming with to hopefully hear the HB.

Exactly! No magic safe zone, but its a milestone at least. I didnt get to my dating scan last time so its a relief in that respect.


----------



## ajarvis

I didn't get past the nuchal the first time, and the second was a dating that went just as bad! I feel ya. So this time I've had two US one at 11 weeks and one at 12. Too bad I didn't hear the HB today because she had to reschedule, but hopefully next week when I'll be almost 16 weeks!!! Can't believe that!


----------



## CVR1986

I paid for 2 private scans this time. Didnt stop me being scared though! I have a busy 7 weeks at uni now with placements, an exam and an essay to do, so my anomaly scan will be here quickly! Its flying this time around.
I keep my fingers crossed that we all have happy, healthy rainbows x


----------



## ajarvis

Agreed cvr!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Time is going by fast! :)


----------



## ajarvis

Kiwi I think so too! Can't believe I'm 15 weeks and we'll know gender in like a month! Less than 6 months til there's a baby and I'm off work for a year :D :D :D :D


----------



## Cbonk34

Regular monthly check up Thursday! No ultrasound, again (targeted u/s in early June to follow up on several of the concerns/issues the dr has), but hoping to hear the heartbeat, at least. I have only had one day of very light spotting since my last appointment! I am having considerable cramping still, but abscent the spotting, no one seems too worried. I have been SO sick. The B6 and Unisom don't seem to be doing much for me. Don't know what the dr will say about that... I had bruising all over my face from it! I'm having more energy... But that mostly means I throw up at the grocery store rather than at home. Ha! Here's to wanting to eat again, soon. I always seem to feel a slump as the appointment approaches. I'm still pretty sure something will go wrong. 

I hope everyone else is doing well and getting good news!


----------



## Cbonk34

Heart rate was 150-160, doc said that the baby was "running away" from the Doppler - ha! Got a variety if meds for nausea and reflux, so I'm hoping for relief there. We had to change to the other hospital system since our insurance changed (again! Grrr!), and it's much larger and less personal (although fancier, I guess). I've only done one urine sample this whole time? Anyone else think that's weird? Also found out that my dr is pregnant and due in Sept. Ha!


----------



## ajarvis

Glad you had a good appointment! How far along are you? Hopefully your new meds help your nausea! My baby's HB was in the 150s at my last appointment at 15 weeks. Also I've only done one urine sample as well. I find it odd compared to my last two pregnancies. Not sure if I'm going to ask the midwife about it or not :p


----------



## Cbonk34

I'll be 15 weeks on Sunday. All my friends are obsessing over my "bump" or lack thereof. I've always been very thin, so I think everyone assumed I'd show right away, but even my husband says I look basically the same. The meds seem to be helping - still have some nausea, but no barfing! They make me so sleepy! And definitely flair up my restless legs (awesome), but that's better than barfing all the time! I'm on Phenergan and Pepcid. Next appointment at the end of May, but no anatomy scan since I'll have a targeted ultrasound with high risk/maternal fetal medicine first week of June.

What's up with the urine samples? I have a couple of friends who are pregnant and going through the same hospital/clinic, and they are required to do one every time! So weird.


----------



## ajarvis

It's completely normal not to show early. I didn't with my first. It was around 20-24 weeks that it was really obvious. This is my third so it's obvious lol.

My last two pregnancies I've had to give urine samples every time. This time no. It's weird. But also there's never been anything said about any of my urine samples in the past so that may be why they don't bother? They're usually negative anyways?

Glad your medicine is helping. My morning sickness is gone. I have headaches now and I'm a moody crazy person, but otherwise my symptoms are gone. Just anxiously waiting to feel this little one!


----------



## CVR1986

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well and babies are all cooking nicely.

Quick update from me... been feeling this little one wriggling around since 13 weeks! Its a very busy little baby! We had another private scan this past weekend, (naughty! 3rd one) baby was so cute, reclining with arms over head, knees up and legs crossed at the ankles. Also found out we are having a BOY! DD is in denial. She keeps saying 'no, its a girl one'. But we are getting her involved, she is suggesting names and she hugs and kisses the bump goodnight. 

I have to have a glucose tolerance test at 28 weeks. My bmi is lower than with DD but didnt do one with her! Shows how quickly hospital policies change!

Any way, love to you all! Half way! (Almost) x


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats cvr! Your little girl is so cute :) I'm halfway on Saturday finally :D

Also had my anatomy scan today and we are having a little GIRL :)

Update more later cause I'm at work. But super excited!


----------

